

ICANN reveals new gTLDs - yuvadam
https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-result/applicationstatus/viewstatus

======
wise_young_man
It seems odd that they publish the emails of applicants? Not behind captcha or
anything.

It's interesting that Google's applications were hiding behind "Charleston
Road Registry Inc."

------
omarforgotpwd
Funny to see that there is more than one company that was formed to go after
the ".app" tld.

~~~
thezach
same with .buy, .book, ,auto and many others

------
duskwuff
Has ICANN rejected _any_ gTLD applications yet?

